# Media unit



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a start on a media unit today. It is being built from 25mm MRMDF that is laminated into 50mm thick sections. (Pretty heavy I can tell you!) :shock: The finish will be a high gloss white.
I got all of the pieces cut to rough dimensions and laminated.








By late afternoon They were dry enough to mark out the sections for biscuits.








I won't get much done tomorrow as I am on another job. This will be a nice tester for my brand new shiny Elu biscuit jointer I won on the Bay.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Man you are going to need a front end loader to move that around.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

You are sure right there. I intend to assemble it on site to make it easier to transport. At least I won't need any clamps when I glue it up.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today I have been back in my own shop working on the media unit. I got most of the pieces edged and after a plethora of biscuit joints had a dry fit.








I then started on edging the long lengths and while they were in glue up I made up the plinth.








I managed to move the parts around on my own but will certainly need help once it comes to the finish as it will be a high gloss white. :blink:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have spent most of the day in the workshop spraying the unit today. I have now got it all painted. Although I had to spray the top and bottom in the shop rather than the spray booth. 
















They were a bit on the heavy side to carry into the booth and just my luck there was no one around to give me a hand. 
I did manage to paint the smaller parts in there though.








Yes, it does look a bit cloudy in there as I had just finished spraying and the fan isn't man enough, must get a better one. another thing to put on the TUIT list.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I spent today polishing up the unit and I left the two shelves in a glue up.








I will have to get some bubble wrap next to make sure it doesn't get damaged in transit. :no:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

This morning I got the unit fitted. I am happy to say it went in with very little 'adjustment'.  It was good fun trying to align all the biscuits and get the clamps on before the glue dried. :roll: After a couple of hours it was in place and my customer was very happy with it indeed.  








I have arranged to return to take some photos of it fully furnished later next week.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why you are kept busy, Alan...

Another satisfied customer...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great the high gloss white really stands out..... any painting tips on painting MDF?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Well Jim it is spray painted using a 2 pack AC system. I sand the edges down well with 320 grit and then give them two coats of primer, I also give one side two coats. Once the primer is dry and hard i turn it over and again give two coats also coating the edges. (In effect the edges have had four coats) I then sand it all down with 400 grit and apply two top coats using the same method. once it is dry and hard i wet sand it with 1500 grit and then polish with a rubbing compound for the high gloss finish. HTH.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I would imagine that the photos don't do it justice.... The process is well worth the results


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm waiting to see it with the equipment installed. Nice work.

GCG


----------

